# egg freezing potential needs support! :)



## Kbooboo (May 26, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm 35, soon to be 36 and I live in London. Single and very scared I'll one day not have kids because I have not met someone or done the things I wanted to, first (quite an anxious lady!). I'm not working at the moment but have saved money and wanted to freeze my eggs a year ago, except Covid happened and I'm living with a high risk family member. But things are safer now so I'd like to get the ball rolling. 

I'm here to get any advice on the best clinics but also wrap my head around an overwhelming process. Also if it's worth it. I feel so confused with the fairly high live birth success rates given to me by clinics and the 1% rate mentioned in a BBC report, by a specialist. 

I'd love to hear your stories but also which clinic you got your treatment from and if it was successful or not (especially if you're 35+).

Please feel free to reply! 

Looking forward to hearing from you! 

Thanks,

K x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

A friend of mine froze her eggs a few years back in Polish IVF clinic, but she has not undergone her treatment yet. Good luck


----------

